# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Murrine Official Thread

## Cimi86

_Here is the official  Murrine Engine thread.

Here is the official page: http://www.cimitan.com/murrine

Feel free to ask anything.  
I'd like to offer my support to the ubuntu community. _ 

*Repository*
From Feisty murrine is in the official repositories!

*Installation*
Install through synaptic or with sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine

*Few Steps more*
Search for themes on the official Murrine website!

Sincerely,
Cimi - Andrea Cimitan

----------


## Cimi86

:Smile:

----------


## quail-linux

Hi All,

I have compiled and created a deb package of gtk2 engines Murrine 0.10 for dapper and edgy and you can find the packages here:
dapper
edgy

Enjoy
Dale

----------


## ChaKy

This is a great gtk2 engine, and I am using MurrinaCappuccino theme downloaded from your personal web site. Can you also make a Gilouche color theme for your gtk2 engine? Or somebody else in this thread.  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## Cimi86

> Hi All,
> 
> I have compiled and created a deb package of gtk2 engines Murrine 0.10 for dapper and edgy and you can find the packages here:
> dapper
> edgy
> 
> Enjoy
> Dale


thanks... added in gnomelook

----------


## Cimi86

> This is a great gtk2 engine, and I am using MurrinaCappuccino theme downloaded from your personal web site. Can you also make a Gilouche color theme for your gtk2 engine? Or somebody else in this thread.  Thanks!


Done... visit gnomelook

----------


## Kayne

I saw one screenshot with a "Murrina - Eternal Blue" theme but wasn't able to find it myself.
Anybody know where I can find this?

----------


## ChaKy

> Done... visit gnomelook


Great! Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## lazyd2

> I saw one screenshot with a "Murrina - Eternal Blue" theme but wasn't able to find it myself.
> Anybody know where I can find this?


Eternal Blue

----------


## kpolice

I did that Eternal Blue theme  :Capital Razz:  .

Oh and a request, I hope it's possible to add the glass effect to the panel also. Either as an option or as the default becuase right now it looks out of place  :Capital Razz: 

And nice update to the engine  :Very Happy: , loving it.

----------


## whiteraven

Works for me...

----------


## Cimi86

> Hello, everyone.  This is my first post on the Ubuntu forums.  I just wanted to ask if the Murrine website is experiencing some sort of problems.  I've been trying to connect to cimi.netsons.org  and www.cimitan.com for over a week now but haven't gotten any response from the severs.
> 
> I'm connecting from a standard Taiwan ADSL hookup, so there shouldn't be any trouble with my ip range;  and if there is, then i think some admin somewhere has made a serious error (there are at least 10 million subscribers on this range).
> 
> Reading this thread, it appears that there are people here who've been connecting to the site without any problem;  and i haven't read anything elsewhere on the 'net about it.
> 
> So -- can anyone confirm it's up?  And if so, then how do i get in touch with the sysadmin to rectify this problem?
> 
> Thanks --
> ...




```
[cimi@libra ~]$ ping www.cimitan.com
PING cimi.netsons.org (89.163.145.239) 56(84) bytes of data.
```

add this to /etc/hosts


```
89.163.145.239 www.cimitan.com
```

And tell me if it works... (Think so)

----------


## Cimi86

I've updated the MURRINE WEBSITE, now registered users have the ability to upload themes that will be part of the Official ones.

Waiting the RGBA release... which is under heavy development, the better idea is to come and be part of this community  :Wink: 

http://www.cimitan.com/murrine

----------


## Rotarychainsaw

Yeah whats up with the RGBA? I see there is a list of RGBA aware programs on your site. Is that different from a new theme that is forthcoming?

----------


## Drone4four

How do I tell what version of Murrine is installed?

----------


## MaX

Link to configurator in first post doesn't work.

----------


## desperatecoffee

(mispost)

----------


## orgy

vote for this idea @ brainstorm: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3096/

----------


## oedipuss

Any news on the new murrine configurator ?

----------


## johnraff

> ```
> [cimi@libra ~]$ ping www.cimitan.com
> PING cimi.netsons.org (89.163.145.239) 56(84) bytes of data.
> ```
> 
> add this to /etc/hosts
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Cimi, I live in Japan, not Taiwan like jimmypop79, and I've been unable to get any response from your site for the last 6 months or more...



```
john@raffles2:~$ ping www.cimitan.com
PING cimi.netsons.org (89.163.145.208) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- cimi.netsons.org ping statistics ---
91 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 90034ms
```

I tried adding 

```
89.163.145.239	www.cimitan.com
```

 to /etc/hosts, and also 89.163.145.208  but neither helped.

Are your servers blocking the Far East or something?

----------


## Cimi86

> Hi Cimi, I live in Japan, not Taiwan like jimmypop79, and I've been unable to get any response from your site for the last 6 months or more...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> john@raffles2:~$ ping www.cimitan.com
> PING cimi.netsons.org (89.163.145.208) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> --- cimi.netsons.org ping statistics ---
> ...


yes, 89.163.145.208 seems the new one (they updated something)

I will ask my provider

----------


## Schalken

Is the website coming back any time soon? Every link I've looked for to download the official themes points back the website.  :Sad:

----------


## Cygoku

Can anyone DEB the SVN?

Cygoku

----------


## Cimi86

No I don't want to see any DEB/Howtos for the SVN version, since it is incomplete

----------


## Cygoku

> No I don't want to see any DEB/Howtos for the SVN version, since it is incomplete


Well then you can keep your work.  

Selfish.

Cygoku

----------


## Devport

I find that argument a bit strange too - SVN versions are almost always incomplete. Furthermore an SVN build may attract contributers. The more people experience transparency in gtk the more people will be interested in it and the more people may be going to implement it in their own engines ?

Anyway I appreciate your work Cimi86 !

----------


## johnraff

Cimi, I still can't access your website...  :Sad:

----------


## the yawner

> I find that argument a bit strange too - SVN versions are almost always incomplete. Furthermore an SVN build may attract contributers. The more people experience transparency in gtk the more people will be interested in it and the more people may be going to implement it in their own engines ?
> 
> Anyway I appreciate your work Cimi86 !


Aren't SVN builds readily accessible? Albeit it would require more know-how to get it. But contributors should be able to handle that.

If you put up a deb file, it would equate to releasing an unstable product over the general public. You know what happens...





> Well then you can keep your work.  
> 
> Selfish.
> 
> Cygoku


Getting impatient eh?

----------


## oedipuss

Does anyone know of any new engine options in the new murrine, or deprecated options in the old one?

----------


## Cimi86

> Does anyone know of any new engine options in the new murrine, or deprecated options in the old one?


when it will be released, you'll know

----------


## SlCKB0Y

Yea sort out your web provider. I'm in Australia and I can't access either. What are those morons doing? blocking the whole of East asia/oceania? If so then wow, thats only like 2 billion people.

----------


## Cimi86

> Yea sort out your web provider. I'm in Australia and I can't access either. What are those morons doing? blocking the whole of East asia/oceania? If so then wow, thats only like 2 billion people.


No, they're blocking just the subclasses of IPs that opened porn websites and illegal mirrors using the free accounts.

I'm sorry that you're sharing your IP with such idiots, but I totally agree with the provider: ban the idiots!

----------


## EnigMattic

So, when's this transparent version coming out?  :Smile:

----------


## Cimi86

Oh I don't know...

----------


## EnigMattic

> Oh I don't know...


Sorry lol. Bit of a noob...

----------


## johnraff

> No, they're blocking just the subclasses of IPs that opened porn websites and illegal mirrors using the free accounts.
> 
> I'm sorry that you're sharing your IP with such idiots, but I totally agree with the provider: ban the idiots!


Well, it's your decision of course, if you don't want to offer your content to people who just happen to be on an ISP (not a "free account" btw - I pay good money for mine) shared by other people whose activities your ISP disapproves of.

It's a drag for us though.  :Sad:

----------


## Cimi86

> Well, it's your decision of course, if you don't want to offer your content to people who just happen to be on an ISP (not a "free account" btw - I pay good money for mine) shared by other people whose activities your ISP disapproves of.
> 
> It's a drag for us though.


It's not my decision, it's the decision of the hosting services... but how can we blame them? if they find a lot of mirror-porn website opened by the same ISP, and for months the same situation... one day you'll say: "ok that's enough, let's block those IPs".

----------


## johnraff

> It's not my decision, it's the decision of the hosting services... but how can we blame them? if they find a lot of mirror-porn website opened by the same ISP, and for months the same situation... one day you'll say: "ok that's enough, let's block those IPs".


Hmm... I wonder if they might be spreading the net too wide? My ISP is a cable-tv service that also sells internet access. They do have a "home-page" option but it's pretty limited (eg only a few MB of disk space available) and only suitable for something like a personal blog. I don't expect many people use it, and it doesn't seem to be what a professional porn-merchant would want. Maybe they also offer full hosting on the same IP address range, but they certainly don't advertise it. 
(Anyway,  surely it's probable that just about _any_ large hosting company would have a lot of porn sites...)

Is there some way I can check what might be causing this blocking?

btw, please excuse my ignorance, but how exactly does it hurt your hosting company if some people sharing my IP address range _are_ serving up pornography?  :Confused:

----------


## Cimi86

> Hmm... I wonder if they might be spreading the net too wide? My ISP is a cable-tv service that also sells internet access. They do have a "home-page" option but it's pretty limited (eg only a few MB of disk space available) and only suitable for something like a personal blog. I don't expect many people use it, and it doesn't seem to be what a professional porn-merchant would want. Maybe they also offer full hosting on the same IP address range, but they certainly don't advertise it. 
> (Anyway,  surely it's probable that just about _any_ large hosting company would have a lot of porn sites...)
> 
> Is there some way I can check what might be causing this blocking?
> 
> btw, please excuse my ignorance, but how exactly does it hurt your hosting company if some people sharing my IP address range _are_ serving up pornography?


the hosting company does not have time to monitor everyday the new accounts, to see if one day they transform to an illegal porn website.

btw i will ask my hosting company if they can remove that deny rule from access my website

----------


## johnraff

> btw i will ask my hosting company if they can remove that deny rule from access my website


Many thanks for taking that trouble Cimi86. I'm sure a lot of other people (mostly in the Far East it seems) would appreciate that!  :Smile:

----------


## jarryson

hi, i wanna know is the rgba support finished or can it has a preview verison ? my murrine engine is 0.53.1

i patched some program with rgba patchs, and im using murrine engine, but i havent seen any effect...like emesene, thunar, exaile, terminal

but some others on the forum say some thing about the effect of murrine rgba. so i ask fo sure . or someone could tell me how to enable it ..

hope you can understand me . :Embarassed:

----------


## jarryson

oh，i just test svn verison of murrine

it works! the murrine engine in arch offical repo is not work ....

sorry for my mistake, i didnt find the source of svn before...

----------


## jarryson

anyone can tell me how to control the transparent on or off ?

the svn verison is do beatiful. not only the rgba support.

----------


## hihihi

hello, i am creating a nice dark theme but i have a problem:
how can i change the insensitive text?
i am trying with the normal parameters, but it's being ignored:
insensitive text has always an white offset.
which is not nice on a dark theme,

does anybody know?
thanks in advance.

----------


## 16777216

I have the same problem on my theme, and it's not even that dark.
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pr...ϰ+(Kappa)

----------


## Wickd

Hi there everyone

I have a problem with my Murrine installation process. I downloaded the latest version, but for some reason it wont install the package because I already have the latest version installed? But I do not. So how do I get this package loaded onto Linux?

Thx

----------


## Saint Angeles

ok i'm having a super annoying problem anytime i try to install any gtk engines...

it gives me this error when i try to configure:



```
checking for GTK... no
configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile murrine
```

and this is after getting the SVN version.

can anybody please help me with this crap. its ******* me off.

----------


## 16777216

I believe you need to install *libgtk2.0-dev* so that you have the header files needed to compile gtk engines.

----------


## viniciusfs

I'm running Xubuntu 8.04 but I can't use any Murrine theme. I've tried to copy themes to ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes but nothing works. The only theme that I can use is MurrinaStormCloud that is installed by default on Xubuntu.

I have gtk2-engines-murrine 0.53.1-1ubuntu2, that I think is default version for Xubuntu.

Anyone can help me? Thanks!

----------


## Andreas1

Hi there,

i am currently writing a murrine theme. when i started i had the svn version of the engine installed, from http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=86717, on hardy.
then i updated to intrepid. and now the theme looks a little different:
the scrollbar trough is way darker, i believe that is because i set the contrast to 1.67, but before the update that setting only affected the borders, not the trough.
is the engine included in intrepid newer or older than that svn version i had on hardy?

my concern is:
what will my theme look like on other systems? shouldn't it be impossible that a theme is rendered different depending on the engine version? i thought such changes involve introducing a boolean like "use new style" that defaults to FALSE, so older themes still look the same? and what exactly is the difference between those versions? is it the whole rgba thing?


@cimi:
nice work, the murrine engine is the most flexible/configurable engine i know, like the gradient and highlight values that are set separately. it would be cool to extend this idea, you would get kind of a universal engine, that would have several style values for every widget. what comes to my mind is:

-gradient     (already available)
-highlight    (already available)
-outer border (partially available through contrast, but not totally separate, as my scrollbar example shows)
-inner border (already available, called lightborder)
-outer shadow (would be cool)
-inner shadow (would be cool)
-active inner shadow (maybe separate?)
-...to be continued

----------


## smartboyathome

The engine is newer. But Cimi isn't working on the Murrine engine anymore. Its basically an abandoned project until someone else picks it up or Cimi finds more time for murrine.

Contrast was changed in the engine so that means that you will have to partially rewrite your theme.

----------


## Cimi86

> Hi there,
> 
> i am currently writing a murrine theme. when i started i had the svn version of the engine installed, from http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=86717, on hardy.
> then i updated to intrepid. and now the theme looks a little different:
> the scrollbar trough is way darker, i believe that is because i set the contrast to 1.67, but before the update that setting only affected the borders, not the trough.
> is the engine included in intrepid newer or older than that svn version i had on hardy?
> 
> my concern is:
> what will my theme look like on other systems? shouldn't it be impossible that a theme is rendered different depending on the engine version? i thought such changes involve introducing a boolean like "use new style" that defaults to FALSE, so older themes still look the same? and what exactly is the difference between those versions? is it the whole rgba thing?
> ...


The engine ubuntu is shipping is outdated, and since it is based on a svn snapshot (svn changes) I cannot provide anything. Blame ubuntu developers to have included such shanpshot of a broken revision

----------


## Cimi86

> The engine is newer. But Cimi isn't working on the Murrine engine anymore. Its basically an abandoned project until someone else picks it up or Cimi finds more time for murrine.
> 
> Contrast was changed in the engine so that means that you will have to partially rewrite your theme.


I need the money to get a laptop, unfortunately I'm no longer at home during the weeks. I will ask for donations, because since I'm studing I can't get the money from my own through a job.

----------


## mewithafez

> I need the money to get a laptop, unfortunately I'm no longer at home during the weeks. I will ask for donations, because since I'm studing I can't get the money from my own through a job.


Just visited your site but there's nothing on the front page, how much are you thinking/what sort of laptop are you looking for? I doubt I can spring much - a student as well but I mean I don't pay for ubuntu so there's a saving right there  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Cimi86

> Just visited your site but there's nothing on the front page, how much are you thinking/what sort of laptop are you looking for? I doubt I can spring much - a student as well but I mean I don't pay for ubuntu so there's a saving right there .


I will write a post on my blog soon. I will link it there.

----------


## Giant Speck

Is anyone else having issues with the Murrine Configurator?

It isn't showing previews correctly.  I try to preview my changes, but the theme in the preview window doesn't change.  It stays the same no matter what configurations I choose.

----------


## balcis

i've got murrine 0.60.1-9.2 installed. but it doesn't look like working for some of the murrine themes. for example it shows the buttons just as boxes, not like decorated at all. so i want to install the version that i saw in ubuntu wiki dust gtk theme's page. it's full name is gtk2-engines-murrine_0.60-0ubuntu1~ppa3_i386. bu i can not install it because there is a newer version installed on the system. so i want to remove murrine but then it says there are dependencies as ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-desktop! etc.

how can i remove murrine without dependencies and then install the one i saw at the wiki page?

----------


## Cimi86

> i've got murrine 0.60.1-9.2 installed. but it doesn't look like working for some of the murrine themes. for example it shows the buttons just as boxes, not like decorated at all. so i want to install the version that i saw in ubuntu wiki dust gtk theme's page. it's full name is gtk2-engines-murrine_0.60-0ubuntu1~ppa3_i386. bu i can not install it because there is a newer version installed on the system. so i want to remove murrine but then it says there are dependencies as ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-desktop! etc.
> 
> how can i remove murrine without dependencies and then install the one i saw at the wiki page?


the version ubuntu is shipping is a shame.
please update dust or not use it, those themes are not compatible with the latest improvements.

----------


## Cimi86

> Just visited your site but there's nothing on the front page, how much are you thinking/what sort of laptop are you looking for? I doubt I can spring much - a student as well but I mean I don't pay for ubuntu so there's a saving right there .


here's an important post, a summary on what's going on for murrine.
http://www.cimitan.com/blog/2008/11/...rine-projects/

----------


## j_baer

I am in the process of gathering information on the Murrine engine in order to craft a "how-to" document as a reference for creating a Murrine theme.

A question I am looking for help with is the _gradient_shades_ function.

In the statement "gradient_shades = {1.0,1.0,1.0,0.9}" what does each of the four arguments refer to.

John

----------


## fake0

Hello i have a question, everything ok murrine is great and works fast for me, but progress bar in firefox dont animate? BTW i compile firefox by myself, maybe this is the problem?

----------


## Cimi86

> Hello i have a question, everything ok murrine is great and works fast for me, but progress bar in firefox dont animate? BTW i compile firefox by myself, maybe this is the problem?


Progressbars does not work on treeviews and exotic widgets  :Smile:

----------


## alexb38

Hi everyone,

I saw on the first page of this topic that some of you were talking about the Murrina Eternal Blue theme.

This theme is so beautiful, but it is impossible to download, the link is dead. I searched on Google but the other link I found is also dead.

If you have it on you're hard drive, could you send it to me using rapidshare or so ?

Then I'll host it on a place which should stay forever  :Smile: 

Page on Gnome-Look : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=44517

And the dead link : http://www.capc-online.net/dloads/li...al_Blue.tar.gz  :Sad: 

Thanks by advance!

----------


## j_baer

The Jaunty Impression theme uses the latest Murrine engine. Check out the details here ...

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...nty/Impression

 :Smile:

----------


## PewPew Lazer

I don't get this. Sorry, but I really am having troubles.
I have gtk2-engines-murrine installed, but how do I use it?
I tried compiling from the source, but it requires gtk+-2.8 and I've tried installing that and it fails for some reason, therefore no from-source murrine. :/

----------


## smartboyathome

> I don't get this. Sorry, but I really am having troubles.
> I have gtk2-engines-murrine installed, but how do I use it?
> I tried compiling from the source, but it requires gtk+-2.8 and I've tried installing that and it fails for some reason, therefore no from-source murrine. :/


Did you install the GTK development packages? You need to in order to compile Murrine from source.

----------


## jellygoeswobble

Hello all, let me apologise first for just posting without checking the ~50 pages. I am trying to upgrade to the latest version of the murrine engine from the website - 0.53.1 - and when I run the command 

```
./configure
```

 , at the end of its process the terminal throws up the error  

```
GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine
```

 - and when I use the version check- 

```
gtk-config --version
```

 - It gives me the response 

```
1.2.10
```

. Given that I am using Ubuntu 8.10, and that version 2.8 of GTK was released in 2005 (according to some quick googling), I am thoroughly confused! Can anyone help me?? Thankyou in advance.

--
B77

----------


## Neon Lights

> Hello all, let me apologise first for just posting without checking the ~50 pages. I am trying to upgrade to the latest version of the murrine engine from the website - 0.53.1 - and when I run the command 
> 
> ```
> ./configure
> ```
> 
>  , at the end of its process the terminal throws up the error  
> 
> ```
> ...


I think you need the -dev packages, I think it's libgtk2.0-dev you're looking for.

----------


## pol666

hi Cimi, I usually read your blog  :Very Happy: 

When Murrina with native transparencies  will be stable? thanks.

----------


## jellygoeswobble

Thankyou!!

----------


## smartboyathome

> hi Cimi, I usually read your blog 
> 
> When Murrina with native transparencies  will be stable? thanks.


Not for a while. Cimi hasn't been coming because s/he has been busy. So that also means there hasn't been as much coding.

----------


## Cimi86

> Not for a while. Cimi hasn't been coming because s/he has been busy. So that also means there hasn't been as much coding.


That is not true.
I've done a lot of coding during the christmas holidays.

----------


## smartboyathome

> That is not true.
> I've done a lot of coding during the christmas holidays.


Oh, so you got that new computer after all? Last I heard you were looking for donations. Sorry.  :Sad:

----------


## BoyOfDestiny

I'm using murrine svn, and am working on a very very dark yet simple murrine theme. The only issue I have is with shadow. Is there a setting with contrast or light border to produce a white or gray shadow? Or an option for negative contrast (somewhat like clearlooks?)

My theme is mostly usable so far, by themeing things like buttons, entry, etc. 
But, it would be nice to get some outlines on tabs and things like re-sizable frames and pop-up menus.

Essentially, an inverted shadow/relief, rather than multiplier making the color always darker (which is bad if the bg colors are #000...) 

It would allow for a dark terminal like theme, which is what I'm going for, and still have the eye candy of rgba support and speed of murrine.

P.S. It is possible to change the background color of inactive/active tabs via GtkNotebook, yet, no way to change the inactive tab text color (active tab text color can be changed...) Is this a bug or planned this way?

----------


## Cimi86

> I'm using murrine svn, and am working on a very very dark yet simple murrine theme. The only issue I have is with shadow. Is there a setting with contrast or light border to produce a white or gray shadow? Or an option for negative contrast (somewhat like clearlooks?)
> 
> My theme is mostly usable so far, by themeing things like buttons, entry, etc. 
> But, it would be nice to get some outlines on tabs and things like re-sizable frames and pop-up menus.
> 
> Essentially, an inverted shadow/relief, rather than multiplier making the color always darker (which is bad if the bg colors are #000...) 
> 
> It would allow for a dark terminal like theme, which is what I'm going for, and still have the eye candy of rgba support and speed of murrine.
> 
> P.S. It is possible to change the background color of inactive/active tabs via GtkNotebook, yet, no way to change the inactive tab text color (active tab text color can be changed...) Is this a bug or planned this way?


Changing the shadow is not planned... but are you really sure you can't change the color of text on the tabs? should be fg[ACTIVE] for the unselected tabs and fg[NORMAL] for the selected one.

----------


## j_baer

Murrine 0.90.2 landed in the Jaunty Beta.

 :Smile:

----------


## So Tough

> Murrine 0.90.2 landed in the Jaunty Beta.


are you saying murrine is the default theme engine for Jaunty?

----------


## Giant Speck

> are you saying murrine is the default theme engine for Jaunty?


No, he's saying that the newest version of the Murrine engine (0.90.2) will be available in the Jaunty repositories.

----------


## Neon Lights

> No, he's saying that the newest version of the Murrine engine (0.90.2) will be available in the Jaunty repositories.


Human is powered by Murrine though, so if that's what he meant, then yes it is default.. xP

----------


## Giant Speck

> Human is powered by Murrine though, so if that's what he meant, then yes it is default.. xP


 :Shocked: 

I didn't know Human was powered by the Murrine theme.

 :Embarassed:

----------


## ayadi

good

----------


## Doctor Debian

Hello everyone;

I was wondering, I'm working on a very polished and crisp OS designed for older systems, and I have chosen to use murrine for the theming engine  :Smile: . I'm using a transparent panel in gnome, and would like to know how to utilize transparent pixmaps in murrine, or no image at all. Thank you!

----------


## myfeing

i have installed murrine engine & a defualt theme from univ but how do i use this just like emerald/compiz?

i can install the MurrineThemePack, and system tell me sucessfully, and browse to the ~/.themes, the themes file is there, but  when i open the destop apprearence option, there's not any murrine themes in the list, what's the problem? do i need to restart ubuntu?

----------


## Götz

Anyone knows if it is possible to enable RGBA to have semi-transparent windows, like with the Murrine engine but with KDE 4?

I found Bespin but I don't like that theme to much, for a day-to-day use.

KWin can do this partially, like for menus, really not like Murrine, without making transparent important areas like text fields or so.

----------


## AndyP79

must have transparency! argggg.... i have been seeing this pop up all over the place and want it so back, but don't understand enough of the distructions to make it work. is there a .deb or something to just click and bang work? arggg.... cimi..your work looks so good i can't wait to see this in finished form and what people do with it to make so many new themes. i am tired o f my buntu's looking like 1995. could maybe the scroll bars have some rounding to them?

new years maybe? 2010 year of the murrina?

----------


## VCoolio

No action for over a year, but it is the right thread, so: why is the separator in the toolbar drawn twice? It doesn't do that in other parts. Screenshot and gtkrc below, help appreciated. Sorry that the gtkrc has empty lines everywhere, I don't know why it does that when I paste it here.



```
include "panel.rc"



gtk-menu-drop-shadow = 0

gtk-menu-shadow-delay = 0



gtk-icon-sizes = "panel-menu=16,16:panel=16,16:gtk-menu=16,16\

:gtk-large-toolbar=16,16:gtk-small-toolbar=16,16:gtk-button=16,16"



gtk_color_scheme = "fg_color:#ffffff\nbg_color:#080808\nbase_color:#000000\ntext_color:#ffffff\nselected_bg_color:#000000\nselected_fg_color:#ffffff\ntooltip_bg_color:#313131\ntooltip_fg_color:#ffffff"



style "default"

{

GtkWidget::interior_focus			= 7 

GtkWidget::focus_padding			= 0 # Width, in pixels, between focus indicator and the widget 'box'.



GtkButton::default_border			= {0,0,0,0}

GtkButton::default_outside_border	= {0,0,0,0}



GtkRange::trough-border = 1 # (1) space between bar and inner trough

GtkRange::stepper-size = 14 # (14)

GtkRange::trough-under-steppers = 0 # (1) include steppers in trough

GtkRange::slider-width = 14 # (14)



GtkScale::trough-side-details = 0

GtkScale::slider-width = 14  # button width

GtkScale::slider-length = 8 # button length



GtkPaned::handle_size			= 6



#GtkScrollbar::fixed-slider-length	= 12

#GtkScrollbar::min_slider_length		= 12

GtkScrollbar::activate-slider = 0

GtkScrollbar::has-forward-stepper = 1

GtkScrollbar::has-backward-stepper = 1 

GtkScrollbar::trough-border = 1 

GtkScrollbar::slider-width = 10



GtkScrolledWindow::scrollbar-spacing = 2

GtkScrolledWindow::scrollbar-within-bevel = 0



GtkTreeView::enable-tree-lines		= TRUE

GtkTreeView::enable-grid-lines		= GTK_TREE_VIEW_GRID_LINES_HORIZONTAL



GtkCheckButton::indicator_size		= 12

GtkCheckButton::indicator_spacing	= 3



GtkMenuBar::internal_padding		= 1



GtkOptionMenu::indicator_size		= {15,8}

GtkOptionMenu::indicator_spacing	= {8,2,0,0}



GtkToolbar::space-style			= GTK_TOOLBAR_SPACE_EMPTY # _EMPTY or _LINE



GtkStatusbar::shadow_type 		= GTK_SHADOW_NONE

GtkSpinButton::shadow_type 		= GTK_SHADOW_NONE

GtkToolBar::shadow-type			= GTK_SHADOW_NONE

GtkMenuBar::shadow-type			= GTK_SHADOW_NONE



xthickness	= 2  

ythickness	= 2



GtkEntry::cursor_color			= "#ffffff"

GtkTextView::cursor_color		= "#ffffff"

GtkTextView::secondary_cursor_color	= "#ffffff"

GtkWidget::cursor_color			= "#ffffff"

GtkWidget::secondary_cursor_color	= "#ffffff"



font_name="Verdana 8"



fg[NORMAL]		= @fg_color

fg[PRELIGHT]		= @selected_fg_color

fg[ACTIVE]		= @fg_color

fg[SELECTED]		= @selected_fg_color

fg[INSENSITIVE]		= "#909090"



bg[NORMAL]		= @bg_color

bg[PRELIGHT]		= @selected_bg_color

bg[ACTIVE]		= @bg_color

bg[SELECTED]		= @bg_color

bg[INSENSITIVE] 	= "#3f3f3f"



base[NORMAL]		= @base_color

base[PRELIGHT]		= @tooltip_bg_color

base[ACTIVE]		= "#632c00"

base[SELECTED]		= "#b24f00"

base[INSENSITIVE]	= shade ( 2.0, @base_color )



text[NORMAL]		= @text_color

text[PRELIGHT]		= @selected_fg_color

text[ACTIVE]		= @text_color

text[SELECTED]		= @selected_fg_color

text[INSENSITIVE]	= "#606060"





engine "murrine"

{

                arrowstyle          = 0 # 0=^like 1=filled triangle 

		border_colors	    = { "#3b3b3e", "#3b3b3e" } # "#fff600" "#fd7800" }

		colorize_scrollbar = TRUE # use custom bg[SELECTED]

		expanderstyle	    = 1 # 0=arrows, 1=circles with +/-, 2=buttons with =/-

		focus_color	    = "orange"

		focusstyle	    = 3 # eg for entries 0=disable, 1=dots, 2=small colored rectangle, 3=2 touching borders

		glazestyle	    = 0 # eg for buttons 0=flat, 1=curved, 2=concave, 3=top curved, 4=beryl

		glowstyle	    = 2 # 0=top, 1=bottom, 2=concave, 3=horizontal, 4=centered

		lightborderstyle    = 0 

		listviewheaderstyle = 0 # 0 = flat, 1 = glassy, 2 = raised

		menubarstyle        = 0

                menustyle           = 0

		progressbarstyle    = 2 # 0=flat 1=stripped diag 2=blocks

		reliefstyle	    = 0 # 0=flat, 1=inset, 2=shadow, 3=gradient on shadow, 4=stronger shadow

                rgba                = TRUE

		separatorstyle	    = 1 # 0=solid line 1=smooth

                scrollbarstyle	    = 2 # 0=nothing 1=circles 2=handles 3=diagonal stripes 4=diag. stripes + handles 5=horiz str 6=horiz str+handles

		stepperstyle	    = 1 # 0=standard 1=integrated stepper handles

		toolbarstyle        = 0



		glow_shade	    = 1.0

		lightborder_shade   = 1.0

		highlight_shade     = 1.0 # this will make buttons and scrollbar look icky

		prelight_shade	    = 1.2 # wtf does this do?

		gradient_shades     = {1.2,1.0,1.0,1.2} # default: {1.1,1.0,1.0,1.1}

}



}



class "GtkWidget" style "default"



style "button" = "default"

{

  bg[ACTIVE] = shade ( 0.80, @bg_color )

  bg[NORMAL] = shade ( 2.20, @bg_color )

  bg[PRELIGHT] = shade ( 1.80, @bg_color )

  fg[PRELIGHT] = "orange"

  fg[NORMAL] = @fg_color

  fg[ACTIVE] = "orange"

  bg[INSENSITIVE] = shade ( 1.2, @bg_color )



  engine "murrine" {

		rgba                    = FALSE

                gradient_shades         = {2.0,2.0,2.0,1.0} # default: {1.1,1.0,1.0,1.1}

                highlight_shade         = 1.0  # set highlight amount for buttons or widgets

                lightborder_shade       = 1.0   # sets border brightness for buttons or widget

		}

}





style "checkradiobutton" = "button" 

{

#  fg[PRELIGHT] = "#fd7800"

  bg[PRELIGHT] = @bg_color # whole widget bg color prelight

  bg[SELECTED] = @bg_color # fill color when ticked

  bg[NORMAL] = @base_color # box + tick color insensitive

  text[NORMAL] = @fg_color # tick color

  text[PRELIGHT] = @fg_color # tick color prelight

  fg[PRELIGHT] = "orange"# text prelight color

  fg[ACTIVE] = @fg_color # text color if ticked

  base[SELECTED] = @bg_color # fill color when ticked

  base[NORMAL] = @bg_color # fill color normal

  base[PRELIGHT] = "orange"

}





style "optionmenu" = "button"

{

  xthickness      = 3

  ythickness      = 3 

  

  fg[PRELIGHT] = "orange" # arrow prelight color

  text[PRELIGHT] = "orange" # text prelight color



  engine "murrine" {

                rgba                    = FALSE

                gradient_shades         = {2.0,2.0,2.0,1.0} # default: {1.1,1.0,1.0,1.1}

                highlight_shade         = 1.0  # set highlight amount for buttons or widgets

                lightborder_shade       = 1.0   # sets border brightness for buttons or widget

                }

}



style "entry" = "button"

{

  bg[SELECTED] = "red"



  xthickness = 3

  ythickness = 3



  GtkWidget::interior_focus = 1 

}





style "spinbutton" = "entry"

{

  fg[PRELIGHT] = "orange" # this works, but not in preview, check with gcolor2

}





style "scrollbar" = "default"

{

  bg[PRELIGHT] = "green"

  bg[SELECTED] = "orange" #scrollbar normal

  bg[ACTIVE] = "blue"

  bg[INSENSITIVE] = "white"

  bg[NORMAL] = "grey"

  fg[PRELIGHT] = "orange" # stepper prelight

  fg[ACTIVE] = "orange"

  fg[INSENSITIVE] = @bg_color #stepper insensitive 

  fg[NORMAL] = "white"

}



style "progressbar" {

  font_name="Verdana Bold 8"



  fg[PRELIGHT] 	= @bg_color

  text[PRELIGHT] = @fg_color

  bg[INSENSITIVE] = @bg_color

  bg[SELECTED] = "orange" #"orange" # progress bar color

  bg[ACTIVE] = @bg_color # bg whole widget 





  xthickness 	= 2

  ythickness 	= 2

}



style "range" = "default"

{

  bg[PRELIGHT] = "orange" # button prelight

  bg[SELECTED] = shade ( 5.8, @bg_color ) # trough

  bg[NORMAL] = "black" # button normal

#  fg[ACTIVE] = "orange"

#  fg[SELECTED] = "pink"

#  fg[INSENSITIVE] = @bg_color #stepper insensitive 

}



style "toolbar" = "default"

{

  xthickness = 1

  ythickness = 0 # I changed this from 2 to 0 to make the dividing lines between tool bars disappear.

  engine "murrine"

  {

    rgba = TRUE

  }

  engine "pixmap"

  {

    image

    {

      function        = BOX

      file            = "Toolbar/toolbar.png"

      border  = {0,0,0,0}

      stretch = TRUE

    }



  } 

}



#widget_class "*BonoboDockItem" style "toolbar"

#class "*BonoboDockItem" style "toolbar"





style "toolbuttons" = "default"

{

  xthickness = 1  

  ythickness = 1



  GtkWidget::focus_padding = 2



  bg[PRELIGHT] = shade ( 1.8, @bg_color )

  fg[ACTIVE] = "orange"

}



style "menu" = "default"

{

  #bg_pixmap[NORMAL] = "Menu-Menubar/menu-overlay.png"

  xthickness	= 1

  ythickness	= 1



  fg[PRELIGHT] = "orange"



  engine "murrine"

  {

    rgba = TRUE

  }

}



style "menuitem" = "default" # this is for menubar items, not items in menu themselves

{

  xthickness		= 1

  fg[PRELIGHT] 	= "orange"

  #bg[PRELIGHT]    = "green"



  engine "murrine"

  {

    rgba = TRUE

  }

}



style "tearoffmenuitem" = "menuitem"

{

}



style "menubar" = "default"

{

fg[NORMAL]		= "#ffffff"

text[NORMAL]		= "#ffffff"

fg[PRELIGHT]		= "#ffffff"

fg[ACTIVE]		= "#ffffff"

fg[INSENSITIVE]		= "#909090"

bg[INSENSITIVE]	= "#3f3f3f"

text[PRELIGHT]		= "#ffffff"



xthickness	= 0

ythickness	= 0

}



style "notebook" = "default"

{

  fg[ACTIVE] = shade ( 0.4, @fg_color )

  bg[NORMAL] = shade ( 5.80, @bg_color ) #active tab

  bg[ACTIVE] = "#000000" #shade ( 0.20, @bg_color ) #inactive tabs

  bg[SELECTED] = "#FD7800"

  xthickness = 2

  ythickness = 2



}



style "tooltips"	= "default"

{

bg[NORMAL]	= "#070707"

}



style "ruler" = "default"

{

engine "pixmap" {

image

{

function	= BOX

detail	= "vruler"

file		= "Others/ruler.png"

border	= {1,1,1,1}

stretch	= TRUE

}

image

{

function	= BOX

detail	= "hruler"

file		= "Others/ruler.png"

border	= {1,1,1,1}

stretch	= TRUE

}

}

}



style "handlebox" = "default"

{

}



style "list-header"

{

  ythickness = 3

  GtkTreeView::odd_row_color = "#222222"

  GtkTreeView::even_row_color = "#000000"



#  font_name = "Verdana Bold 8"

}





style "treecol"

{

bg[NORMAL] = "#000000"

}



class "*Font*" 				style "optionmenu"

class "GtkPaned" 			style "handlebox"

widget_class "*HandleBox" 		style "toolbar"

class "*HandleBox" 			style "toolbar"

widget_class "*Toolbar*" 		style "toolbar"

class "*Toolbar" 			style "toolbar"

class "GtkMenuBar*" 		 	style "menubar"

widget_class "*MenuBar.*" 		style "menubar"

widget_class "*GtkNotebook*"		style "notebook"

class "GtkNotebook"	 		style "notebook"





class "GtkEntry" 			style "entry"

class "GtkOldEditable" 			style "entry"

widget_class "*GtkSpinButton*"		style "spinbutton"

class "GtkSpinButton" 	 		style "spinbutton"

class "GtkRuler" 			style "ruler"

class "GtkScrollbar" 			style "scrollbar"

class "GtkProgressBar" 			style "progressbar"

class "GtkRange" 			style "range"

widget_class "*GtkMenu*"		style "menu"

class "GtkMenu" 			style "menu"

widget_class "*GtkMenuItem*"		style "menuitem"

class "GtkMenuItem"			style "menuitem"

class "GtkTearoffMenuItem"		style "menuitem"

#class "GtkToolbar" 			style "flat"

class "GtkHandleBox" 			style "handlebox"

#class "GtkEventBox" 			style "flat"

#class "GtkLayout" 			style "layout"

#class "SPButton" 			style "SPbutton"

widget "gtk-tooltips" 			style "tooltips"





class "GtkButton" 			style "button"

widget_class "*GtkButton*"		style "button"

widget_class "*Combo*" 			style "optionmenu"

class "GtkCombo*" 			style "optionmenu"

class "GtkOptionMenu" 			style "optionmenu"

widget_class "*GtkToggleButton*" 	style "button"

widget_class "*GtkFontButton*"		style "button"



widget_class "*List*" 			style "list-header"

class "GtkList"				style "list-header"

widget_class "*GtkTree*" 		style "list-header"

class "GtkTreeView"			style "list-header"

widget_class "*GtkCList*"	 	style "list-header"

widget_class "*Tree*" 			style "list-header"



widget_class "*Tool*GtkButton" 		style "toolbuttons"

widget_class "*Tool*GtkToggleButton" 	style "toolbuttons"

class "GtkRadioMenuItem" 		style "checkradiobutton"

class "GtkCheckMenuItem" 		style "checkradiobutton"

widget_class "*GtkRadioButton*"		style "checkradiobutton"

class "GtkRadioButton" 			style "checkradiobutton"

widget_class "*GtkCheckButton*"		style "checkradiobutton"

class "GtkCheckButton" 			style "checkradiobutton"



style "separator" = "default" {

  xthickness = 0

  ythickness = 0



  bg[NORMAL] = @fg_color # "pink"

  engine "murrine" {

    rgba = TRUE

  }

}



widget_class "*Tool*Separator" style "separator"

class "*GtkSeparator*" style:highest "separator"



style "frame" {

  bg[NORMAL] = shade ( 0.3, @fg_color )#shade ( 5.8, @bg_color )

#  fg[NORMAL] = "blue" # text color, will probably effect all widgets on it, move style definitions up if you need this

}

widget_class "*GtkFrame*" style "frame"

class "GtkFrame" style "frame"
```

----------


## 16777216

I haven't used GNOME in quite a while but I believe each separator is for a different toolbar on the same toolbar line.

Ex. | Navigation toolbar | Edit toolbar | Other toolbar

----------


## VCoolio

> I haven't used GNOME in quite a while but I believe each separator is for a different toolbar on the same toolbar line.
> 
> Ex. | Navigation toolbar | Edit toolbar | Other toolbar


That would only make sense if a toolbar isn't filled, resulting in two separators next to each other, like with your example: Nav Toolbar || Other Toolbar with two separators because Edit toolbar isn't used. This isn't the case though. Also I'm not sure if it's two separators or one separator with some kind of effect/shadow I don't know about. I tried more or less every setting I know about, no luck.

----------


## 16777216

> That would only make sense if a toolbar isn't filled, resulting in two separators next to each other, like with your example: Nav Toolbar || Other Toolbar with two separators because Edit toolbar isn't used. This isn't the case though. Also I'm not sure if it's two separators or one separator with some kind of effect/shadow I don't know about. I tried more or less every setting I know about, no luck.


I can't see what you are talking about.  I see a single vertical line "|" a back/undo button labeled "tool button" a forward/redo button labeled "tool button" another single vertical line "|" and another cut button labeled tool button.

I have zoomed the picture with and without interpolation and each are indeed a single line separated by tool buttons.

After staring at the normal sized picture the lines do seem to blur a bit and look doubled at the tips. Are you using a CRT or have a screen resolution that is very high? If so it may be that.

----------


## VCoolio

> After staring at the normal sized picture the lines do seem to blur a bit and look doubled at the tips. Are you using a CRT or have a screen resolution that is very high? If so it may be that.


I may not have been clear: my problem is indeed the fact that the lines are doubled, or blurred, or shadowed or whatever it is. It's only the separators on the toolbar that do this; separator lines elsewhere are fine, eg. in menus or on combo buttons or on notebooks.

----------

